# Bicknell Bottoms



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

The thread about the pheasant releases this year has me curious to find a place to hunt with my dad. How is Bicknell Bottoms after the opening weekend? Been trying to get out with him more before the move back east (in front range CO right now). He use to hunt pheasant as a kid but its been decades.

Thoughts? We are both novices at this point and won't have dogs. 

I hope to have already hunted near Cedar for a few weeks to have tested the waters.


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

You be better going to clear lake wma. bicknell bottoms is a tuff place to hunting


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Out of curiosity, what makes Bicknell a tough hunt?


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

They will be releasing birds in the Bottoms. It will be good opening morning, then tough after that since everyone will be there and kill about everything out there. But If I were you, Id go do it. Be there early, like 1 hour early.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If you are there you might as well as join the parade. 

Who knows you just might get one of those pesky birds. 

If you don't go there is no chance of getting one.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Critter said:


> If you are there you might as well as join the parade.
> 
> Who knows you just might get one of those pesky birds.
> 
> If you don't go there is no chance of getting one.


Very fair wisdom. At this point any time in the field with my dad, whether fishing or hunting, is time well spent. I would say the same of my mother but she has zero interest in either endeavor. They are approaching 70 and likely moving back east to enjoy warmer coastal weather so I need to enjoy the time I can.

He doesn't seem as interested in my Dec-Jan cow tag, given he can't actually hunt with me, so I am trying to find other opportunities.


----------

